# Partial soundproofing question



## d95err (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm building a small home studio/listening room in my basement. The wall facing the rest of the basement is light concrete (don't know the English term for this, it's like concrete but very easy to drill and work with).

After working with soundproofing on and around the door, I'm thinking that the wall is now the main culprit when it comes to letting sound through. Building a complete room-within-a-room is out of my league/budget at the moment, but I would like to do something simple to improve things if possible.

My idea is to add one or two layers of drywall more or less directly onto the concrete wall. Perhaps with something relatively soft (and thin) inbetween.

Because the wall has some pipes and the main electicy central of the house (fuse box, meter etc), I wouldn't be able to cover the entire wall, only approx 90%.

Would such a partial solution do any good? Or, would it be a waste of effort, since it would not be across the entire wall, not airtight etc?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

It might help some but if it's truly the culprit, it won't fix it all.

If the rest of the room is relatively tight but a room in a room is out of budget, you might want to consider just another wall in front of that one but decoupled with space to get to the utilities.

Bryan


----------

